# my claim to fame in the new fast and furious film



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

as above,the producers sent out one of their team to buy 8x escort mk1's for the new film,

if you see the film released next may 2013,

i mot'd the white mk1 mexico yesterday,they bought for £8k,

:buffer:

:driver:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been looking at some camera tests for the upcoming film this this week funnily enough


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

8 mk1's!!!! WOW! think i just done a sex wee!!  have you got a website for selling? dont know if im allowed to ask that though. can pm me if you do, save the hassle.
roll on may 13'! mk1 escort daft!


----------



## zipfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Must have been difficult to find 8 mk1 escorts, most rusted away by now. Will be good to see them in the film.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't they usually buy 1 decent for close-ups then 7 to crash into boxes'n'****? So in the film there'll prob only be "1"


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks the normal FAF!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

packard said:


> Looks the normal FAF!


lol,thats just a mish mash of other films.


----------

